# Starting the madness



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

I have started on an HT above my garage; and I'm faced with the typical knee walls that are 5 ft. tall and then a 45 degree sloped ceiling. I will be using in-wall speakers for side surrounds but don't believe installing the speakers in the knee walls will be high enough; so I want to install the speakers in the 45 degree slope; my question is how far above the seating position should I install the speakers.

My room is basically the same layout as the Mystic Jet 2.0 theater (nice build by the way); I won't have the columns in my theater.

I will post pictures later when I figure out how to post

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

commonly the surrounds should end up just above your head as your standing but with them being placed on the 45 degree section i'm really not sure where to place them. No worries though others will chime in on where to place them.:T


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I doubt that anyone can give you a perfect answer as rooms are all different. I say let your ears guide you. Get two friends to hold speakers in various possible locations and see what works best. I'd recommend an offer of some free beer to the friends, though, as it's pretty tedious work. I know from experience.


----------



## warrenp (Feb 13, 2012)

Dbeistel said:


> I have started on an HT above my garage; and I'm faced with the typical knee walls that are 5 ft. tall and then a 45 degree sloped ceiling. I will be using in-wall speakers for side surrounds but don't believe installing the speakers in the knee walls will be high enough; so I want to install the speakers in the 45 degree slope; my question is how far above the seating position should I install the speakers.
> 
> My room is basically the same layout as the Mystic Jet 2.0 theater (nice build by the way); I won't have the columns in my theater.
> 
> ...


With your surrounds, you don't really want them pointing directly at your ear, so that might be a challenge, based on your exact room dimensions. Usually you would place the surrounds to the sides (can go a bit behind the side position as well) and higher than ear-level so they are not pointing directly at the listener's ears. With installing them in the 45 degree slope, that would be my primary concern - not firing right at the listening position.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would agree with that..Place the side surrounds far enough up so the angle of the speakers are directing sound about a foot above your head when seated..


----------



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm will be using dipole in-ceiling speakers so the speakers won't be firing directly at the listener.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Same thing applies..Angle the speakers high enough up to place the null slightly above your head..


----------

